# Teich wieder klar bekommen



## Ralle83 (31. Mai 2020)

Hallo wollte mal fragen wie ihr euren Teich klar bekommt bzw klar haltet??

Meiner ist seit einiger Zeit trüb geworden aber die Werte passen alle sind alle im grünen Bereich..


----------



## Deuned (31. Mai 2020)

Viele Pflanzen,vor allen Dingen auch Unterwsserpflanzen wie z.B. rauhes __ Hornkraut,einpflanzen.
So ist mein Wasser,ohne jede Technik,seit Jahren klar bis auf den Grund.


----------



## Ralle83 (31. Mai 2020)

Ich hab 5 oder 6 Unterwasserplfanzen drin. Und 8 Sumpf Pflanzen und 7 Seerosen


----------



## Ralle83 (31. Mai 2020)

Vieleicht könnt ihr mir auch noch sagen was ich für Pflanzen habe


----------



## Deuned (31. Mai 2020)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Ich hab 5 oder 6 Unterwasserplfanzen drin. Und 8 Sumpf Pflanzen und 7 Seerosen


Es sieht bei deiner Wasseroberfläche sehr wenig aus bei den Unterwasserpflanzen.Die Frage ist auch noch,in welches Material hast du die Sumpfplanzen und die Seerosen(7 Stück sind sehr viel bei der Wassermenge) gepflanzt und hast du sie gedüngt?Das letztere würden grüne Schwebalgen sehr mögen!


----------



## Ralle83 (31. Mai 2020)

Ich hab ein paar Rossen in Pflanzkübel mit Teich Erde damit die schnell wachsen hab ich sie gedüngt mit einer Tablette. Und ein paar Rosen liegen einfach nur so auf dem Wasser.


OK und wie bekomm ich die wieder los??


----------



## samorai (31. Mai 2020)

Hallo!
Deine Pumpe ist zu klein und mit den Steinen darauf blockierst du die Ansaugung. 
Warum ist der Teich nicht voll?
Da verschenkt man auch Pumpenleistung mit. 
Die Seerosen stehen zu dicht. 
Gibt es eine Art Strömung im Teich?
Liter mal die Pumpe aus dann wirst du sehen wie wieviel Wasser ankommt.


----------



## Ralle83 (31. Mai 2020)

Der Filter ist neu und und für 12 tausend Liter aus gelegt.

Ja hab ein Bauchlauf und ein springbrunnen.

Wie soll ich denn die Pumpe aus Litern?

Welche Steine meinst du denn

Wie meinst warum mein Teich nicht voll ist mit was?


----------



## Whyatt (31. Mai 2020)

Hast du Fische im Teich?
Die Pumpe und den Filter habe ich auf den Bildern gar nicht gesehen!?
Die Teicherde würde ich persönlich mit Sand ersetzen oder Steinchen. Die könnte gedüngt sein.
Zum Düngen würde ich Osmocote Exact verwenden.
Samorai meinte sicherlich mit Wasser auffüllen.
Grüße


----------



## Ralle83 (31. Mai 2020)

Ja hab da Fische drin 13 Stück 

Hatte ich beim kleinen Teich auch gehabt mit der Teich Erde und da war das Wasser besser als jetzt.. 

Düngen möchte ich die Pflanzen eigentlich nur ungern das war jetzt bei den Seerosen mit bei gewesen der Dünger.. 

Viel mehr wassser kann ich da nicht wirklich rein machen weil das Grundstück schräg ab läuft... da ist auf der einen Seite Dann mehr als auf der andren.. Bis wo hin sollte das wasser denn sein?


----------



## Ralle83 (31. Mai 2020)

Ich hab noch mal geschaut die pumpe macht 8000 Liter die Stunde


----------



## Whyatt (31. Mai 2020)

Ist der Teich noch recht neu? einfach mal abwarten ob es nicht besser wird. Technisch kannst du mit UVC Schwebealgen reduzieren.
Mit Düngen meinte ich auch nur die Seerosen.
Grüße


----------



## samorai (31. Mai 2020)

Im Profil ist ein Bild.
Druckfilter auch im Profil.
Wenn die Profile viele  Daten verraten ist es etwas leichter für die Glaskugel.



Ralle83 schrieb:


> Viel mehr wassser kann ich da nicht wirklich rein machen weil das Grundstück schräg ab läuft..



Oh das ist sehr schlecht.

Irgendwie etwas traurig wenn man nicht mit einer Wasserwaage umgehen kann.
Was macht mann mit solchen Typen.


----------



## Turbo (31. Mai 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Irgendwie etwas traurig wenn man nicht mit einer Wasserwaage umgehen kann.
> Was macht mann mit solchen Typen.



Einfach nett sein und einige Tipps geben. Hab in meinem Teich auch Steine verlocht wie blöd, um gemachte Fehler zu korrigieren. Fehler können und dürfen vorkommen in selbst realisierten Projekten.


----------



## Ralle83 (1. Juni 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Im Profil ist ein Bild.
> Druckfilter auch im Profil.
> Wenn die Profile viele  Daten verraten ist es etwas leichter für die Glaskugel.
> Das hat damit nichts zutun wenn ich das mit Erde auf gefüllt hätte müsste ich einmal die Hecke weg machen und wäre beim Nachbarn im Garten um es in wage zu bekommen. Weil sonst hätte ich da jetzt einen rissen Berg auf der einen Seite...
> ...


----------



## Ralle83 (1. Juni 2020)

Was brauchst du denn noch für Daten musst mir auch sagen..


----------



## samorai (1. Juni 2020)

Um einen Teich klar zu bekommen braucht man eine Umwälzung von ca 1 Stunde wo das Wasser durch den / die Filter läuft.
Dh. :Wenn der Teich 5000l hat, sollte die Pumpe mindestens auch 5000l /h schaffen, abzüglich die Höhe und die größte Verbindung (Schlauch) benutzten.
Auf vielen Pumpen Verpackungen ist deswegen ein Diagramm aufgedruckt, wo man den Verlust ablesen kann. 
Mit Höhe ist gemeint :Wasserkante bis Einlauf Filter.

Nun weiß ich nicht die Pumpen Größe, also was sie in einer Stunde schafft und Filter Größe ob er nicht damit überfordert ist wenn eine größere Pumpe angeschlossen wird.

Gehe doch mal in meinem Profil, da ist alles beschrieben und man weiß gleich was Phase ist.


----------



## troll20 (1. Juni 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Um einen Teich klar zu bekommen braucht man eine Umwälzung von ca 1 Stunde


Oder null Bewegung im Wasser und alle Schwebstoffe setzen sich ab.


----------



## samorai (1. Juni 2020)

Und dann wenn sie sich abgesetzt haben?....kommt der Teichsauger... oder das Krümel Monster.


----------



## Ralle83 (1. Juni 2020)

Mein Teich hat eine Größe von ca 9500 liter. 

Der Filter kann bis zu 30000 Liter ohne Besatz und 15000 Liter mit Besatz machen. 

Die Pumpe im Teich macht 8000 Liter die Std. Ist so eine spezielle Pumpe die gleich die Höhe mit aus gleicht.

Ich habe 24 /7 jeder Stunde für 10 20 min den spring Brunnen an. Und einen Sprudel Ball alles über Solar.
 Und dann habe ich noch denn Bachlauf der Macht auch noch Bewegung ins Wasser. 

Und einen Skimmer. 

Also vom filtern her sollte das eigentlich klar sein da der Filter 6 oder 8 filter einsetzte hat.

Der springbrunnen hat 2 Einsätze und der Skimmer hat ein..


----------



## Wurzelbert (2. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
wenn mein Teich im Frühling grün ist und ich den Teichfilter, bzw. die Pumpe zu spät einschalte, kippe ich folgendes in den Teich: https://www.teich.de/SOeLL-TeichFit-1-kg-Aktion-fuer-einen-Teich-bis-10000-Liter. Nach 2 Tagen ist das Wasser wieder klar bis zum Grund. Unterwasserpflanzen habe ich in der Hauptsache __ Tausendblatt, __ Wasserfeder, __ Wasserhahnenfuß und __ Hornblatt.


----------



## samorai (2. Juni 2020)

Natürlich kann das auch die normale Algen Blüte sein, bei den einen mehr und anderen weniger.


----------



## Ralle83 (2. Juni 2020)

Unterwasser Pflanzen hab ich auch 4 - 6 Stück und die eine geht ab wie Teufel..

Hab ich mir auch bestellt 2,5 kg reicht für 2 mal.. 

Hab ich ja auch beim ersten mal genommen dann ging es auch erst aber danach wurde es halt wieder trüb.. 

Ich frag nur weil das Zeug ja nicht grade billig ist ob es halt was andres gibt.. 

Ich glaub das war nach tage langem Regen. Das es daruch gekommen ist...


----------



## Wurzelbert (2. Juni 2020)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Ich hab 5 oder 6 Unterwasserplfanzen drin.


Meiner Meinung nach ist das zu wenig. Ich bestelle immer hier: https://www.naturagart.de/index.php?lang=0&cl=search&searchparam=unterwasserpflanzen
Unterwasserpflanzen sollen Nährstoffe aufnehmen können, um in Konkurenz mit den Algen zu stehen. Je mehr Unterwasserpflanzen, desto weniger Algen. Im dritten Jahr seit meiner Teichvergrößerung habe ich dank der vielen Unterwasserpflanzen keine Algen mehr.


----------



## Ralle83 (2. Juni 2020)

Ja nun jetzt ist es eh zu spät... 

Ich hatte oft genug gefragt wieviel Pflanzen man haben soll Aber keine Antwort bekommen dazu nun egal..

Wie gesagt hatte ich vor dem Regen auch keine Probleme...


----------



## Turbo (2. Juni 2020)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Ich hatte oft genug gefragt wieviel Pflanzen man haben s



Da gibt es auch keine richtige Antwort. Alles was du dieses Jahr in Pflanzen investierst, wäre in fünf Jahren gratis nachgewachsen. Dein Gefühl, Budget, Ideal Vorstellung vom Teich setzt den Rahmen. 
Höre auf dein Gefühl zum Teich. 
Je mehr Pflanzen du hast, desto weniger Algen hast du. 
Ob dir das gefällt? Keine Ahnung. Die einen haben den Garten am liebsten betoniert, die anderen in wilder Natur. 
Für dich muss es passen. 
Viel Spas mit dem Teich.


----------



## Ralle83 (2. Juni 2020)

Und deswegen hab ich noch nicht soviel Pflanzen gekauft  da sie ja wachsen.. Und somit wie du schon sagst sie hinter her um sonst sind

Danke euch aus


----------



## Ralle83 (3. Juni 2020)

Oder kann das etvl sein das der Teich umgekippt ist???
Woran er kenn ich sowas überhaupt???


----------



## samorai (3. Juni 2020)

Ne, dann stinkt der Teich und hat braune Wattebausch Algen. 
Und das Wasser ist schwarz.

Fuetter mal jeden 2.Tag das hilft auch.


----------



## Ralle83 (3. Juni 2020)

Etwas richt er wohl aber nach Fisch. 

OK werde ich mal machen morgen über morgen sollte das Zeug eigentlich auch kommen.. Mal sehn wenns da mit nicht besser wird dann muss ich das wasser halt noch mal wechseln... 

Wenn es mal so weit kommen sollte das dass Wasser gegibt ist muss ich dann das ganze Wasser tauschen oder reicht wenn ich da soviel drin lasse das die Fische noch etwas schwimmen können??


----------



## troll20 (3. Juni 2020)

Wenn er nach Fisch riecht stimmt etwas mit deiner Biofläche nicht. Es deutet auf eine Überlastung des Biofilters. Aber das habe ich schon weiter ober vermutet. 
Darum dringend die Fütterung einstellen und tägliche Teilwasserwechsel machen. 
Dazu die Wasserqualität täglich überprüfen.


----------



## Ralle83 (3. Juni 2020)

Ja aber nur ab und an mal ganz leicht wenn ich da mal am teich sitze kommt so eine leichte prisse in die __ Nase... 

Überlastung kann der Filter nicht sein der ist für 15000 Liter mit Besatz.. 


Die Qualität des Wassers laut test ist es super.. 

Ja gut dann werde erst mal das füttern ein stellen. 

Wie lange soll ich nicht mehr füttern??

Und wieviel wasser soll ich pro tag raus machen?? Und dann auch wieder sofort neues rein??


----------



## Turbo (4. Juni 2020)

Salü
Wasserwechsel ist für mich das Allheilmittel überhaupt.
Das aber mit Mass.
Ich würde den Teich etwa fünf - zehn Zentimeter absenken. Anschliessend mit Frischwasser wieder auffüllen.
Das jeden dritten Tag bis der Teich wieder augehungert ist.
Bremst zwar den Pflanzenwuchs. Reduziert aber auch die Nährstoffe. Zusätzlich würde ich den Ausströmer des Filters oder einer Pumpe so richten, das er die Oberfläche etwas aufwirbelt und so Sauerstoff in den Teich bringt. Etwas Strömung im Teich ist ein Problemlöser für vieles.
Wenn der Teich nach Fischfutter riecht, hast du zu viel gefüttert.
Da würde ich das Futter reduzieren.
Das Futter liegt am Bodengrund und wartet auf die Fische.

Das einfach mal ein Blick in die Glaskugel.
Setze um, was für dich passt. Viel Erfolg.

Fazit: Je kleiner die Wassermenge des Teichs desto schwieriger. Je mehr Wasser, desto einfacher steckt der Teich Fehler weg. Wasserwechsel in kleinen Schritten löst fast alle Probleme. In zu grossen Mengen aufs Mal kann er viele neue Probleme schaffen.


----------



## Ralle83 (4. Juni 2020)

OK dann weder ich das mal machen alle 3 Tage etwas wassser raus und neues rein... 
Danke.. 

Wie gesagt mein Bachlauf plätschert das wassser rein so das bewebung drin ist und der springbrunnen ist auch an und ein sauer Stoffball dann gibt's ab heute erst mal kein Futter mehr..


----------



## firefoxx123 (4. Juni 2020)

Ich war die letzten Jahre auch etwas unsicher habe Wasserwechsel mit Brunnenwasser und Leitungswasser gemacht. Ich habe die Erfahrung machen müssen, das selbst kleiner Veränderungen am Teich seine Zeit brauchen (durchaus mehrere Wochen), damit Ergebnisse sichtbar werden. Am Wichtigsten sind erst mal vernünftige Wasserwerte wegen der Fische. Angefangen habe ich mit einem Naturteich, zwischendurch mit einem Oase Biosmart 18000 (wo der Teich noch kleiner war), gelandet bin ich bei einem simplen System aus 2 Stufen mit einer UVC mit 36W. In den Monaten Mai bis Juni musste ich meinen Oase Biosmart teilweise 2 Mal pro Wochen reinigen, weil er einfach dicht war. Da kommt natürlich eine biologische Reinigung nicht wirklich in Gang. Liegt dein Teich den ganzen Tag in der Sonne solltest du für Beschattung sorgen.
Versuche bei Problemen nicht gleich viele Dinge gleichzeitig zu ändern.


----------



## Ralle83 (4. Juni 2020)

Also da ja jetzt eine Brücke drauf ist. 

Schon etwas Schatten und deswegen habe ich auch viele seerosen die machen ja auch noch mal Schatten... 

Ich Sag mal so wenn die seerosen alle gut gross werden ist der halbe Teich Schatten.. 

Ich hab von morgens bis um 16 17 Uhr Sonne... 

Wie schon gesagt laut meinen messen ist alles im grünen Bereich was mich eigentlich wundert.. 
Und die Fischen geht's sau gut... 


Wie lange muss ich das eigentlich mit dem Wasser wechseln jetzt machen??

Ich hab jetzt einen Filter von wiltec auch mit UVC nur Weiss ich grade nicht wieviel Watt... 

Und schnell Reinigung... 

Ich hab auch nur Brunnen Wasser was bei uns eisenhaltig ist. Aber trotzdem sind die Werte top laut meinem Messergebnisse.. 

Ph3 7-7,5

Nh4 unter 0,05

No2 unter 0,01 

No3 6 kh


----------



## Turbo (4. Juni 2020)

Manchmal ist zurücklehnen und abwarten das einzig richtige. 
Was das richtige bei deinem Teich ist...  Keine Ahnung.. verlass dich auf dein Gefühl.


----------



## firefoxx123 (4. Juni 2020)

Bei deinem Teichvolumen solltest du eine UVC mit ca. 11W haben. Den Druckfilter solltest du öfter Kontrollieren und wenn nötig Reinigen. Ich habe teilweise wochentlich meinen Biosmart gereinigt. Wenn dein Teich klarer werden soll (die Fische brauchen das klare Wasser nicht!!), investiere in einen besseren Filter oder gib deinem Teich ein wenig Zeit sich zu regulieren. Zu viele Wasserwechsel lösen dein Problem nicht. Verwende, wenn die die Werte deines Brunnenwassers nicht kennst lieber Leitungswasser.


----------



## Kara (4. Juni 2020)

Hallo ich bin neu hier und hoffe dass ich die Frage stellen darf. Wenn nicht bitte korrigiert mich. Ich habe gelesen, dass __ Muscheln den Teich filtern und ihn wieder klar machen können. Ich habe ca. 18000l und Kämpfe mit Schwebealgen und noch etwas mit Mulm. Habe ihr da Erfahrung mit und wisst ihr wieviel __ Schnecken ich dann brauche?


----------



## firefoxx123 (4. Juni 2020)

Hi, herzlich willkommen. Natürlich kannst du Teichmuscheln als Filter verwenden. Du solltest jedoch ein Sandschicht (oder sehr feinkörniger Kies) von ca. 20 cm Höhe einplanen, damit sich die Tierchen eingraben können. Ausserdem solltest du keine Filter verwenden, da du dann den Teichmuscheln auf kurz oder lang die Nahrung entziehst. Ich meine, du kannst pro 1000 Liter eine __ Teichmuschel rechnen.


----------



## Ralle83 (4. Juni 2020)

Ich Sag mal schlimme Werte kann der Brunnen nicht haben da ich täglich bei trockenen Wetter mein Garten und Pflanzen gieße und es geht nichts kaputt.. 

Meine macht 18 Watt. 

Bei meinem alten Filter der 5000 liter macht die hate nur 7watt Und das war kein Problem... 


Der Filter ist grade ersf neu und war nicht billig trotz das er im Angebot war... 

Ich habe auch im andern tead vorher gefragt welche Pumpe ich doch nehem soll aber es hat nur einer geantwortet und die mir empfohlen. Ich werde mir jetzt nicht wieder eine neue kaufen das ist sicher


----------



## firefoxx123 (4. Juni 2020)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Ich Sag mal schlimme Werte kann der Brunnen nicht haben da ich täglich bei trockenen Wetter mein Garten und Pflanzen gieße und es geht nichts kaputt..


So direkt kann man das nicht vergleichen.


Ralle83 schrieb:


> Meine macht 18 Watt.


Das passt.


Ralle83 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch im andern tead vorher gefragt welche Pumpe ich doch nehem soll aber es hat nur einer geantwortet und die mir empfohlen. Ich werde mir jetzt nicht wieder eine neue kaufen das ist sicher


Das war nicht meine Absicht.
Dann gib deinem Teich einfach ein wenig Zeit.


----------



## Ralle83 (4. Juni 2020)

Kein Problem war auch nicht böse gemeint... 

Ja aber das ist schon ein paar Wochen so das der Teich trüb ist.. Dann warte ich halt noch etwas bzw denke morgen kommt auch mein zeug... 

Soll ich das schon rein machen oder noch warten???


----------



## firefoxx123 (4. Juni 2020)

Alles was du da reinkippst, hilft dir leider nur über eine kurze Zeit. Das muss glaub ich jeder selbst entscheiden. Versuche wie schon oben beschrieben den Wasserwechsel und schau, wie sich der Teich bzw. das Wasser in den nächsten 2 Wochen verhält.


----------



## Ralle83 (4. Juni 2020)

Ja gut dann werde ich das mal die nächsten 2 Wochen probieren..


----------



## firefoxx123 (10. Juni 2020)

ist schon eine Tendenz zu erkennen.


----------



## Ralle83 (10. Juni 2020)

Nein noch nichts habe vorgestern  mal das starter zeug rein gemacht...

Aber bis jetzt auch nichts.. 

Hab jetzt mal noch meine alte pumper mit angeschlossen mal sehn ob sich dann da was tut...


----------



## Wurzelbert (11. Juni 2020)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Nein noch nichts habe vorgestern  mal das starter zeug rein gemacht...
> 
> Aber bis jetzt auch nichts..
> 
> Hab jetzt mal noch meine alte pumper mit angeschlossen mal sehn ob sich dann da was tut...



Teichstarter ist nicht dasgleiche wie TeichFit. Bei dir wäre TeichFit angebracht: https://www.teich.de/SOeLL-TeichFit-1-kg-Aktion-fuer-einen-Teich-bis-10000-Liter. Dauert bis zu 3 Tage. Bei mir war der Teich nach 2 Tagen wieder klar bis fast auf den Grund. Teichtiefe 1,20 Meter. Habe auch von Frühling bis Spätherbst einen Filter laufen.


----------



## Ralle83 (11. Juni 2020)

Achso ich dachte das wäre das gleich weil da halt bei teichstrater drauf steht bei starken Regen neu Befüllung usw.. 

OK dann weder ich jetzt mal einpaar Tage warten bis sich der starter absetzt hat oder kann ich da Teich fit direkt rein machen???


Bringt das überhaupt was mit dem 2 Filter??


----------



## Mushi (12. Juni 2020)

Teichstarter gibt es nicht, denn sie starten nichts.Was Du brauchst ist Zeit.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Ralle83 (12. Juni 2020)

Teichstrater gibt es wohl.. 

Denn hab ich bei meinem ersten Teich auch gehabt 3 Tage war der Teich klar bis zum Herbst...


----------



## Ralle83 (12. Juni 2020)

Ich hab den Filter jetzt knapp 2 Monate dran und es tut sich rein gar nichts vom Wasser her. Ich bin mittlerweile davon überteugt das der Filter doch zu klein ist.. 

Man das kotzt mich grade wieder voll an wieder 320 Euro für die Tonne


----------



## Mushi (12. Juni 2020)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Teichstrater gibt es wohl...



Was startet denn der Teichstarter und wie?

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## Mushi (12. Juni 2020)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile davon überteugt das der Filter doch zu klein ist..



Wieso warst Du vorher anderer Meinung?

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (12. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
ich würde den Teich so voll wie möglich mit Wasser auffüllen, das sieht auch besser aus am Rand da du die Folie weniger siehst. Eventuell kannst du den Rand mit Erde oder Steinen höher modellieren um so eine gerade Teichrandebene zu erhalten? Der Wasserspiegel ist ja praktisch deine Wasserwaage.Und ich würde beinah den kompletten Rand mehr bepflanzen, auch mit Rohrschilf um mehr höhere Ebenen in den Teich zu bekommen, so hast du auch Schattenplätzchen usw.
Grüße Kaulquappe 001


----------



## Ralle83 (12. Juni 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Wieso warst Du vorher anderer Meinung?
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank


Ja weil ich vorher was andres aus gerechnet hatte da hatte der Filter eigentlich für gereicht aber irgendwie sind es jetzt doch 2000 Liter mehr??

Aber nun da kann ich jetzt nichts mehr gegen tun und noch mal 500 600 Euro für einen neuen Filter ausgeben kann ich mir nicht mehr leisten..


----------



## Ralle83 (12. Juni 2020)

Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde den Teich so voll wie möglich mit Wasser auffüllen, das sieht auch besser aus am Rand da du die Folie weniger siehst. Eventuell kannst du den Rand mit Erde oder Steinen höher modellieren um so eine gerade Teichrandebene zu erhalten? Der Wasserspiegel ist ja praktisch deine Wasserwaage.Und ich würde beinah den kompletten Rand mehr bepflanzen, auch mit Rohrschilf um mehr höhere Ebenen in den Teich zu bekommen, so hast du auch Schattenplätzchen usw.
> Grüße Kaulquappe 001




Das kann ich später immer noch machen ich wollte eh diesmal einmal kommplett rum eine weisse sand Schicht machen.. 

Ja mehr Pflanzen das Weiss ich auch aber keiner kann mir sagen wieviel ich dafür brauche selbst der Fach Händler in der Nähe bei uns kann mir oder wils mir nicht sagen wollte nur meine Daten haben und seit dem kommt nichts mehr... 

Und so schöne Pflanzen gibt es im Moment auch nicht finde ich


----------



## Turbo (12. Juni 2020)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> keiner kann mir sagen wieviel ich dafür brauche


Klar. Können wir. Nur bringt dich das nicht weiter. Aber das hatten wir ja schon in einem Beitrag weiter vorne. Kaufe die nächsten drei Jahre für je 500 Euro Pflanzen ein. Dann ist es perfekt.
Ps: Die deutschen Pflanzenpreise kenne ich nicht. Nur unsere Schweizer Wucherpreise. Aber habe den Betrag etwas nach unten korrigiert.


----------



## Ralle83 (12. Juni 2020)

Bei uns kosten die ab 3 Euro pro Pflanze für 500 Euro die nächsten 3 Jahre soviel Paltz habe ich gar nicht... Da sieht man ja nur noch Pflanzen mehr nicht kein Wasser nichts Mehr... So voll wäre es dann... 


Ich werde mir jetzt nächsten Monat noch 20 Stück bestellen.. 

Nur Weiss ich halt noch nicht genau welche


----------



## Turbo (12. Juni 2020)

Super..  dann weisst du ja jetzt in welche Richtung ein sorglos Teich geht. 
Pflanzen: Etwas fürs tiefe. Etwas für den Randbereich und vielleicht etwas zum beschatten der Wasserfläche wie Seerosen. 
Aber eigentlich einfach etwas das dir gefällt.


----------



## troll20 (12. Juni 2020)

Hallo Ralle, bevor du jetzt in den nächsten Laden stürmst und tonnenweise Pflanzen kaufst. 
Zeum den Teich bitte noch einmal ganz von vorne auf. Sprich;
Teichgröße (länge breit tiefe) und die Liter 
Und das ganze dan  bitte auch in deinem Profil. 
Dann wirklich jedes bissel was du an Technik verbaut hast beschreiben und am besten auch noch mit links zu den Artikeln damit wirklich sieht was da arbeitet. 
Dann gehst an deinen Teich und Fotografierst ihn von allen Seiten. 
Also von oben unten links rechts vorn und hinten. 
Insbesondere mit der Beachtung auf Eingesetzter Technik und Kapillarsperre sowie Pflanzen und Fische. 
Dann packst du das alles mal in einen kleinen Ablaufplan. Muss nicht genau auf die Minute sein aber auf die Stunde wäre schon schön 
Darin steht genau, wann erstellt / vergrößert
Wann ist das Wasser eingelassen worden 
Wann kamen die Pflanzen und wann die Fische. 
Seit wann läuft die aktuelle Technik und wie lange am Tag was.
Wie oft wird diese gereinigt am besten mit jeden Samstag seit xyz.
Wie viel und wann wurden Wasserwechsel gemacht. 
Wann wurde mit welchem Ergebnis mit was die Wasserwerte bestimmt und von wem.
Und dann wäre eine Postleitzahl von dir interessant, denn eventuell gibt es ja einen wirklich erfahrenen Teichhalter in deiner Nähe der auch noch gut mit Messtechnik umgehen kann. Und mit ganz viel scharm gibt es einige user die sich bebetteln lassen dir so einige m² Pflanzen abzugeben. 
Bei mir wären gerade Gelbe __ Iris zB im Angebot. Jedoch müssten die für einige Zeit in Quarantäne das sonst Koibabys mit umziehen könnten. 

So nun gib die  her, die brauchst du jetzt nicht, denn wir warten auf deine Ausarbeitung in einem großen Beitrag


----------



## Mushi (12. Juni 2020)

Welcher Filter ist das denn, ein Kammerfilter oder ein Druckfilter? Welche Fische schwimmen im Teich? Pflanzen sehe ich auch nicht als die Lösung.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Ralle83 (12. Juni 2020)

In der Tiefe hab ich ca 5-6 Sauerstoff Pflanzen 1 und 2 zone habe ich 8 Pflanzen und 8 Seerosen davon 3 im Topf und denn Rest so auf dem Wasser


----------



## Ralle83 (12. Juni 2020)

Fotos kann ich machen keine frage aber viel sehn könnt ihr darauf nicht da der Teich halt nicht klar ist...

Aber das alles kann ich erst morgen machen.

Fische sind goldfische 13 Stück Na gut ob da jetzt kleine kois mit bei sind wäre mir egal weil die würden denn Versand dann eh nicht überstehn.. Aber nun egal spätestens Sonntag werde ich hier mal versuchen einen Beitrag zu machen..

Filter ist ein druckfilter https://www.wiltec.de/sunsun-cpf-15000-druckteichfilter-uvc-18w-bis-30000l-ruckspulbar.html das ist der Filter das set was ich gekauft habe gibt's nicht mehr


----------



## Mushi (12. Juni 2020)

Aus meiner Sicht bist Du hier reingetappt. Ein Druckfilter braucht viel Strom und bei jeder Reinigung ist das bisschen Biologie platt.

Bei den Schlauchtüllen immer den größten Durchmesser nehmen und den Rest abschneiden.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Ralle83 (13. Juni 2020)

OK also würde ich verarscht natoll. 

Aber mein andrer druckfilter der war super das hat keine woche gedauert da war das Wasser klar.. 

Das hab ich ja schon gemacht...


----------



## Turbo (13. Juni 2020)

Ich weiss nicht, was einige gegen Druckfilter haben. Können  versenkt werden. Sind Bachlauf geeignet. Die Filterleistung ist bei passendem Modell in Ordnung.
Bei einem eingefahrenen Teich ist die Spühlung des Filters und ein allfälliger Verlust der Bakterien unerheblich. Der Bodengrund lebt und reguliert das locker. 
Ich bin mit meinem 20 000er Druckfilter glücklich.


----------



## Mushi (13. Juni 2020)

Wo ist Deine Biologie um Nitrit abzubauen? 

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Ralle83 (13. Juni 2020)

Also mein Teich hat eine Größe von 4x2,80x1meter. (Macht 11200liter)

Technik
denn oben genatten Filter,
 einen solar springbrunnen mit Filter matten drin.
Solar Lampen, Sprudelstein Skimmer.

Letztes Jahr habe ich angefangen einen 4000 Liter Teich zubauen.
Dieses Jahr habe ich ihn vergrößert ca 3 - 4 Monate her..

Und seit knapp 3 Monaten läuft der neue Filter.

Die Pflanzen sind alle vom letzten Jahr vom alten Teich und dies Jahr hab ich halt auch ein paar neue geholt..

Die Fische waren seit letztes Jahr drin.

Dieses Jahr sind 4 neue gekommen __ shubunkin.

Ich habe bei der Vergrößerung ca 4000 Liter bei Seite gestellt dann mit Frischwasser erst mal auf aufgefüllt dann die Boden Pflanzen rein und ein paar versteck möglichkeiten..

Dann weiter Wasser rein dann bis zur nächsten Stufe dann die nächsten Pflanzen usw.

Dann habe ich zwischen durch auch das teichwasser rein gemacht und die Fische dann..

Wasser wechseln hab ich nur jetzt ein ca 14 ca 5cm alle 3 tage..
Weil mir das empfohlen wurde hab ich das Halt gemacht.
 Gemessen habe ich selber mit so Tropfen jbl messKoffer. Nach Gefühl laut der Tabelle die dabei ist ist alles im grünen Bereich.                            
 

So ich hoffe das ich alles habe

Ich habe grade ein Mail von dem Fach Handel bekommen zwecks denn Pflanzen.

Und die meinte ich sollte auf dem Boden 5 bis 10 cm ungwaschen Sand hin machen


----------



## Ralle83 (13. Juni 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Wo ist Deine Biologie um Nitrit abzubauen?
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank


Keine Ahnung

Ich habe von Anfang an gefragt was ich alles brauche jetzt ist es das erste mal das ich mal jemamden gefunden habe der mir wirklich hilft..

Fische Fütter ich 1 bis 2 mal am tag 1-2 Finger spitzen voll je nach was ich grade in denn Händen hab ich hab da so ein Futter was 4 verschiedene mixe hat..


Jeder hat da seine eigene Meinungen zum Filter die einen mögen die druckfilter die andern eben nicht. 

Also ich war mit meinen ersten druckfilter auch sehr zufrieden.. Denn brauchte I h auch nur reinigen wenn ich denn Filter abstelle stand sogar in der Anleitung.


----------



## Turbo (13. Juni 2020)

@ Ralle  da etwas zu dem Thema Nitrit Abbau.
https://www.teichpflege.eu/bauanleitungen/die-richtigen-wasserwerte/nitrit-no2/

Bei einem gut eingelaufenen Teich mit entsprechender Durchströmung und Sauerstoffversorgung lebt der Bodengrund und unterstützt den Abbau von Nitrit. 
Aber natürlich nur bei passendem Filter zum Besatz.  
Wenn alles voll gesch..  ist kann das nicht funktionieren. 
Da periodisch Wasserwechsel und den Schmoder abführen. Für das gibt es tolle Teichsauger. 
Von den ganzen Mittelchen bin ich nicht überzeugt. 

Aber sind wir doch mal offen und ehrlich. 
Am besten ist ein mehrstufiges __ Filtersystem mit Filterkeller, Bodenablauf, Messtechnik und und. Preis nach oben offen.

Ich habe meinen Teich so gebaut, das er ohne Technik funktionieren würde. Habe ihn zwischendurch auch einige Jahre ohne Filter betrieben. Danach wieder den Druckfilter eingebaut um den Schmoder abzuführen und glasklares Wasser zu haben.
Kriterium. Fast unsichtbar. Nicht störend. Pflegeleicht. Preis-Leistung annehmbar. 
Für das ist ein Druckfilter ideal
Aufwand bei mir: 
Ende Saison demontieren, gründlich reinigen
Frühling montieren, bis Herbst ab und zu rückspühlen. 
Aufwand fürs rückspühlen jeweils ca. zwei Minuten. 
Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Mushi (13. Juni 2020)

Bodengrund hat ein Teich möglichst nicht, das ist eher Schmodder. Ein Teichsauger ist am funktionierenden Teich  daher überflüssig. Deine Aussagen passen qualitativ gut zur verlinkten Webseite. 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Turbo (13. Juni 2020)

Also Ralle,  nicht auf das von mir geschriebene achten. Mushi (Frank) hat das allwissende Auge. Halte dich an ihn.

Hauptsache mein Teich funktioniert so seit 12 Jahren. 
Übrigens mit Bodengrund.


----------



## Ralle83 (13. Juni 2020)

Also heißt das jetzt auf deutsch ich soll das wasser wieder kommplett raus machen einen noch grossen Filter kaufen der am besten ein paar 1000 euro kostet was ich nicht habe. Und dann Koch einen sauger der mir persönlich zu teuer ist.

Wieviel Filter soll denn hier noch rum stehn haben will doch keiner haben die Filter. 

Könnt ihr mir dann mal 3 gute Filter raus suchen bevor ich da wieder Mist kaufe?


----------



## Ralle83 (13. Juni 2020)

Letzte messung war ph 7,5 

Nitrat nitirt was man da mist unter 0,1


----------



## troll20 (13. Juni 2020)

Ihr könnt doch dem armen Ralle nicht so böse mitspielen. 
Der Verschlag von  Turbo ist keine Lösung, denn nur weil es an seinen Teich funktioniert hat, heißt es es nicht das es an allen Teichen funktioniert. 
Der Vorschlag von Frank ist okay. 
Okay für einen Koiteich aber nicht für ein paar Goldis in 11.000 Liter.

Sorry Jungs, aber was ist hier das Problem?
Ein bissel grün im Wasser in einem neuen Teich?
Seid doch mal realistisch. Wie können wir Ralle helfen. 
Mein Vorschlag wäre:
Den derzeitigen Druckfilter einfach ein wenig zu pimpen. Um ihn in der Anfangsphase zu unterstützen. 
Das einfachste ist der VLCVF 

Einfach eine Strumpfhose auf dem Ausgang deines Druckfilters um deine Schwebealgen die den Filter noch passieren abzufangen. 
Und für die Zukunft könntest du nach dem Druckfilter einfach eine Regentonne einbuddeln.
Vom Druckfilter geht es von oben rein in die Tonne welche mit __ Hel-X irgendwas mit K30 - 36 gefüllt ist. Unten kommt eine Belüftung rein und ein Ablaufrohr welches in der Tonne wieder nach oben geführt wird. Oben kommt dann noch ein Überlauf in den Ablauf und dann  geht es direkt wieder in den Teich. 

Damit hast du einfach eine Biofiltererweiterung falls mal die Werte aus dem Ruder laufen.

Ansonsten würde ich nochmal deinen Teichrand kontrollieren. Insbesondere auf Möglichkeiten wo Wasser mit Nährstoffen von außen in den Teich laufen können. 
Und wenn du jetzt noch eine Suchanfrage nach Pflanzen stellst wird dein Wasser nach der Anlaufzeit richtig gut werden. 
Aber das braucht dann Geduld. 
Achso,  bitte lass auf jedenfall  die Pumpe 24h am Tag bis zum Herbst laufen.
Und einmal die Woche Wasserwechsel machen. Jedoch sollten bei dem Besatz 500 Liter reichen.


----------



## sepultura30 (13. Juni 2020)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Also heißt das jetzt auf deutsch ich soll das wasser wieder kommplett raus machen einen noch grossen Filter kaufen der am besten ein paar 1000 euro kostet was ich nicht habe. Und dann Koch einen sauger der mir persönlich zu teuer ist.
> 
> Wieviel Filter soll denn hier noch rum stehn haben will doch keiner haben die Filter.
> 
> Könnt ihr mir dann mal 3 gute Filter raus suchen bevor ich da wieder Mist kaufe?



Hallo,

ich habe am Anfang auch mir 3 Filter gekauft und alles waren ********, bis ich auf NaturaGart gestossen bin. Ich habe mir dann das Baukastensystem gekauft und von Jahr zu Jahr erweitert. Der kleinere Filter ist nur für den Skimmer und der große Filter ist der Hauptfilter. Der kleine hat 6 Module und der große hat 8 Module

https://www.naturagart.de/Teichtechnik/Teichfilter/NaturaGart-Teichfilter/

Grüße

Sandro


----------



## Ralle83 (13. Juni 2020)

Sorry mit der regentonne versteh ich grade kein wort??

Der Teich Rand da kann nichts reinlaufen außer Regen wenn es dann mal regnet... 


Denn Filter lass ich eh 24 7 laufen solange bis es kurz vorm freien ist bzw bis das Wasser nur noch 9 crad hat über mehre Tage

Also soll ich jetzt doch Wasser wechseln jeder Woche einmal so dann wieder so ich versteh es nicht mehr bin grade überfordert..


----------



## Ralle83 (13. Juni 2020)

Und was kostet der bestimmt 500 600 Euro und mehr.

Und einpudeln kann ich denn auch nicht da wo er hin muss... 

Bzw dann kann ich denn Bachlauf auch wieder um bauen oder wie??


----------



## sepultura30 (13. Juni 2020)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Und was kostet der bestimmt 500 600 Euro und mehr.
> 
> Und einpudeln kann ich denn auch nicht da wo er hin muss...
> 
> Bzw dann kann ich denn Bachlauf auch wieder um bauen oder wie??



Ich habe dir nur ein Tipp gegeben so wie ich es gemacht habe, aber entscheiden musst du selber. Und ja ich habe für die Filter Skimmer Pumpen und Pflanzen über 1500€ bezahlt, da ich alles auf 12V Technik umgestellt habe.


----------



## Ralle83 (14. Juni 2020)

Ja war auch nicht böse gemeint. 

Wie auf 12 v


----------



## troll20 (14. Juni 2020)

Sandro, das ist alles ganz schön. Wärsr du jedoch in den nächsten Baumarkt gefahren und hättest dir Stapelboxen gekauft, dazu den Inhalt wie Schaumstoff, hättest du nur einen Bruchteil für das Ding bezahlt.
Und warum sollte er soviel Geld für eine 12Volt Pumpe ausgeben, wenn er sie sch in 230 und sparsamer hat??
Er hat weder Schwimmteich noch andere Gründe für eine 12Volt Pumpe.


Ralle83 schrieb:


> Sorry mit der regentonne versteh ich grade kein wort??


Musst du ja jetzt auch noch nicht, deine Wert sind in Ordnung. Und wenn die sich ändern kannst du das immer noch erfragen. 
Daher lass alles wie es ist und häng max. Eine Strumpfhose an den Ausgang deines Filters. Aber ich behaupte da kommt gar kein so grünes Wasser raus.
Hast du denn mal ein Glas Wasser vom Filterausgang abgenommen, und war das grün?
Alternativ könnte man auch einen alten Kaffeefilter drunter halten.


----------



## Whyatt (14. Juni 2020)

Ich würde wie am Anfang des Threads angemerkt noch versuchen den Wasserspiegel zu erhöhen und ansonsten dem Teich die Chance geben sich selbst einzupendeln. Also einfach nichts tun und abwarten. Dabei die Wasserwerte im Auge behalten. Das wird schon von alleine.


----------



## Ralle83 (14. Juni 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Sandro, das ist alles ganz schön. Wärsr du jedoch in den nächsten Baumarkt gefahren und hättest dir Stapelboxen gekauft, dazu den Inhalt wie Schaumstoff, hättest du nur einen Bruchteil für das Ding bezahlt.
> Und warum sollte er soviel Geld für eine 12Volt Pumpe ausgeben, wenn er sie sch in 230 und sparsamer hat??
> Er hat weder Schwimmteich noch andere Gründe für eine 12Volt Pumpe.
> 
> ...




Das wasser was raus kommt ist Glas klar


----------



## Ralle83 (14. Juni 2020)

Whyatt schrieb:


> Ich würde wie am Anfang des Threads angemerkt noch versuchen den Wasserspiegel zu erhöhen und ansonsten dem Teich die Chance geben sich selbst einzupendeln. Also einfach nichts tun und abwarten. Dabei die Wasserwerte im Auge behalten. Das wird schon von alleine.



Hab jetzt denn Wasserspiegel so hoch wie es geht. Mehr geht nicht


----------



## troll20 (14. Juni 2020)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Das wasser was raus kommt ist Glas klar


Dann braucht es auch keine Strumpfhose. 
Wasserwerte okay. 
Filter filtert.
Fehlt also wie schon am Anfang vermutet die Zeit zum richtigen Einfahren.


----------



## Ralle83 (14. Juni 2020)

Aber was mich halt wundert ist das bei dem 4000 liter denn ich davor hatte das keine woche gedauert hat da war das Wasser klar...

Und man sagt doch umso größer umso schneller bzw weniger Arbeit hat man.

Also brauch ich doch keinen neuen Filter?

Wie lange dauert sowas denn bis der Teich sich eingestellt hat


----------



## troll20 (14. Juni 2020)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Und man sagt doch umso größer umso schneller bzw weniger Arbeit hat man.


genau das Gegenteil um so größer um so träger. Was aber auch gut so ist, gerade bei Temperaturveränderungen.


Ralle83 schrieb:


> Also brauch ich doch keinen neuen Filter?


Derzeit auf jedenfall meiner Meinung nach nicht. Wenn dann wie gesagt irgend wann die Biologie erweitern sofern erforderlich.


Ralle83 schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert sowas denn bis der Teich sich eingestellt hat


Wenn du mir sagst, wann meine Glaskugel aus der Reparatur kommt, sag ich dir auch dies.
Denn auch hier reagiert jeder Teich anders. wie du ja schon selbst erlebt hast: 


Ralle83 schrieb:


> bei dem 4000 liter denn ich davor hatte das keine woche gedauert


----------



## Ralle83 (14. Juni 2020)

Achso OK ich dachte echt das wäre anders ab gut wieder was dazu gelernt. 


In wie fern die Biologie erweitern in wie fern?? 

Achso OK ja gut dann werde ich mal abwarten zu not halt nächstes jahr neues wasser rein machen oder halt einen neuen Filter. Denn aber dann selber machen... 

Wird wahrscheinlich billiger als einen zu kaufen oder 


So hab grade mal eine Probe vom Auslass genommen ganz leicht trüb aber nicht nicht grün...


----------



## troll20 (14. Juni 2020)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> nächstes jahr neues wasser rein machen


Auf keinen Fall, oder willst wieder von vorne anfangen?


----------



## Ralle83 (14. Juni 2020)

Meinte nur fals es über dem Winter noch bischeidener wird von der Qualität her... 

Sonst natürlich nicht dann bau ich mir lieber einen neuen Filter


----------



## Ralle83 (14. Juni 2020)

Was ich mal frage 

Ich hatte jetzt meinen alten 5000 liter Filter eine Zeit lang mit angeschlossen aber warum hat sich am Wasser nicht wirklich was geändert??


----------



## Teichfreund77 (15. Juni 2020)

Du wirst noch ein Dünger Überschuss in deinem Teich haben.
Ein Filter kann sowas nicht aus dem Teich hohlen nur in eine andere Form bringen wie, bei Nitrit in Nitrat.
Pflanzen können dabei helfen.
Schade das du keine Fadenlagen hast, die kann man dann entfernen.

Wenn extern keine Nährstoffe mehr rein kommen erledigt sich das von selbst.
Du musst beim Füttern darauf achten das die Fische dies in 5 mins wegputzen nicht mehr Füttern sonst bleibt alles liegen und geht in Lösung.

Alles was in den Teich reingelangt muss wieder raus.
Am Besten in Form von Pflanzen die Nährstoffe binden.
Diese kannst du dann im Herbst Ernten und so entziehst du dem Teichwasser die Nährstoffe.

Du darfst aber keine wunder von den Pflanzen erwarten, das braucht alles Zeit, vielleicht  wird es dieses Jahr nichts mehr.

Und keine Mittelchen reinkippen die Nützen nur denen die Sie verkaufen.

Erstmal   und dann schauen was man macht.


----------



## Ralle83 (15. Juni 2020)

Ja Pflanzen werde ich nächsten Monat noch ein paar holen.. 

Die brauchen nicht mal 5 min dann ist das essen weg.. 

Ja gut dann warte ich einfsch ab und werde nur noch ab und zu mit dem käscher durch gehn


----------



## troll20 (15. Juni 2020)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Ja Pflanzen werde ich nächsten Monat noch ein paar holen..
> 
> Die brauchen nicht mal 5 min dann ist das essen weg..
> 
> Ja gut dann warte ich einfsch ab und werde nur noch ab und zu mit dem käscher durch gehn


stell eine Anfrage in https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/suche.161/ und schau mal in deiner Region wer was los werden will.


----------



## Ralle83 (15. Juni 2020)

Hab welche bei natura gart bestellt 15 Stück mit allem drum und dran.. 


Zu denn Pflanzen wie Pflanze ich richtig.. 

Zb seerosen müssen die in einem korb oder kann ich die auch auf die Oberfläche drauf legen???

Und muss ich Pflanzen Düngen oder kann ich die auch ohne Dünger reinsetzen??

Fals ich dir Düngen muss kann ich die auch für die zeit des Düngen wo anders hin packen??


----------



## Dothee (15. Juni 2020)

So wie ich es verstanden habe, hast du schon ausreichend Nährstoffe in deinem Teich und brauchst die Pflanzen nicht mehr zu düngen....sonst führst du dem Wasser nur wieder mehr zu, was es grün macht....oder?


----------



## Ralle83 (15. Juni 2020)

Ich meinte nur wenn ich die Düngen müsste  ob ich die dann besser ins speissfas oder so rein packen könnte bis der Dünger weg ist.


----------



## Dothee (15. Juni 2020)

Einfach keinen Dünger in den Teich! Die Nährstoffe im Teich sind, so wie ich es verstanden habe, ausreichend, damit du die Seerosen nicht zusätzlich zu düngen brauchst.


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Juni 2020)

Hallo Dothee,
da gehe ich nicht mit. Pflanzen haben schon einen gewissen Nährstoffbedarf, und Seerosen einen besonderen. 
Der Teich von Ralle ist nicht sehr groß, und der Filter ist auch nicht der größte, so dass da schon Pflanzen unterstützen sollten. Ich find's gut, dass hier keiner zu mehr oder teurerer Technik geraten hat.
Ich kann verstehen, dass man nicht alles auf einmal machen kann, was einem so vorgeschlagen wird, und dass man bestimmte Dinge nicht will (oder man nicht versteht, warum einem das empfohlen wird).
Was würde ich tun (es muß nicht auf einmal geschehen; ich würde empfehlen, dass in ein paar Themen - ich mach' mal vier Vorschläge - zu posten, wenn Du es ändern willst)?
1) Der flache Rand oberhalb des Wasserstands gefällt mir persönlich nicht, ich würde bis "Oberkante" auffüllen. Wenn Du ohne dauerhaftes Nachfüllen und der schrittweisen Umwandlung des Teichumfeldes keine Sumpflandschaft willst, dann wird es Zeit für eine Kapillarsperre. Kostet kein Geld, ist nur Arbeit (das senkrechte Aufstellen des Folienrands). Auf diese Weise bekommst Du auch den Rand in Waage - er ist dann nicht mehr überall gleich breit.
2) Vom Filter habe ich noch keine Bilder so richtig gesehen. Es ist verdammt wichtig, wie das Wasser im Teich zirkuliert, und welche Schlauchdurchmesser angeschlossen sind. Tatsächlich gibt es unter den Druckfiltern Konstruktionen, die einer Überarbeitung bedürfen. Sogenannte "Regentonnenfilter" (das hat nichts mit Regenwasser zu tun, sondern mit Eigenbau) kann und sollte man auch einbuddeln.
3) Mit den Teichpflanzen ist's noch schwieriger als mit den Pflanzen im Gartenbeet - die müssen in Staunässe mit einem vergleichsweise geringen Nährstoffangebot klarkommen. Gartenerde ist humos, gut durchlüftet und speichert viele Nährstoffe. Unter Wasser werden für das Pflanzenwachstum elementare Nährstoffe wie Nitrat, Phosphat und Sulfat abgebaut, weil dort weniger Sauerstoff hinkommt, und diese Nährstoffe alternative Sauerstoffspender für etliche Bakterien sind. Es gibt "Hungerkünstler" unter den Teichpflanzen (such' mal unter Repositionsplanzen), die anspruchslos und unkompliziert sind, und u. U. effektiver als "schönere" Teichpflanzen. In kleinen engen Körbchen wollen die meisten nicht auf Dauer bleiben - Teichpflanzen brauchen ebenso Erde (Substrat !) wie ihre Verwandten im Garten.
4) Das senkrechte Aufstellen der Teichfolie sieht erst mal unschön aus - zum Thema Teichrandgestaltung gibt es viel zu schreiben (oder zu lesen ).
Ich gebe Dir den Tipp, nicht alles auf einmal zu starten, sondern in der Reihenfolge, wie es Dich am meisten stört. Ich würde Dir empfehlen, diese Themen schrittweise anzugehen, da Du Fische im Teich hast, und diese nicht kleiner werden.


----------



## Mushi (16. Juni 2020)

Zum Düngen gibts die Fische!

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Ralle83 (16. Juni 2020)

Denn Teich Rand hab ich da jetzt mal etwas hör gemacht. 


Also Wasser bis oben kann ich nicht machen allein wegen der Brücke dann steht sie im Wasser. Holz und Wasser ist nicht so gut.. 
Die Pfosten stehn Bereits schon im Wasser. 



Pflanzen habe ich schon bestellt kann die aber nur an bestimmten Tagen abholen wegen corona.. 


Ich werde mir mal ein Kopf machen wie ich das alles so mache.. 

Danke dir..


----------



## Geisy (16. Juni 2020)

Sieht so aus als ob du den Mutterboden dahinter mit angehoben hast. Nur der Teichrand bzw. die Folie sollte höher stehen damit bei Regen kein Mutterboden in den Teich gelangt.


----------



## Ralle83 (16. Juni 2020)

Denn Rand hab ich auch angehoben hab da nur Erde hin gemacht damit ich da evtl noch was hin Pflanzen kann der ist aber unter dem Rand der Sand da kommt nichts rein an Erde...


----------



## Ralle83 (16. Juni 2020)

Hab ihr zufällig einen Tipp wie ich unten vom Grund die Pflanzen raus bekomme??

Ohne jetzt das Wasser raus zu machen.. 

Ich hab gesehn es gibt da so eine Zange aber Weiss nicht ob das damit funktioniert?

Warum ich die raus haben will weil ich gelesen habe das sie in einen Topf müssen der grösser sein soll als die wurzel.


----------



## PorkyPaule (16. Juni 2020)

Aaaaaach die tüdeln sich da schon noch raus... Haben alle meine Blümchen gemacht... 

Hab aber mal gelesen, dass man da "vorher" ne Strippe an den Topf tüdelt, falls man die mal rausheben möchte...

Hab z.B. meine Seerosen schon 4Jahre und musste noch nie was machen... weder düngen noch sonst was... sahen und sehen immer noch schön aus... und wachsen total schnell...

Und die waren in nem Minitöpfchen...

Jetzt beim neuen Teich hab ich den Topf und ne etliche Wurzeln mal rausgeschnitten weil die Wurzeln so breit und groß waren wie der Miniteich in dem sie vorher war... 

Jetzt sitzen alle meine Pflanzen ohne Topf im Teich...


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Juni 2020)

Hallo Ralle83,
das Wasser ist in Deinem Teich vermutlich warm - geh' einfach rein ! Auch wenn das Wasser danach trübe ist - die Fische stören sich daran nicht, und das legt sich wieder. Unter Wasser kannst Du selbst schwere Körbe auf verschiedene Weise ganz leicht anheben, aber oberhalb Wasserspiegel (und damit aus dem Teich heraus geht das ganz gewiß schief). Es freut mich, wie Du am Teich weiter arbeitest !
Die Verrohrung am Filter sieht ganz vernünftig aus. Eine 8000 l/h-Pumpe ist daran überdimensioniert. Um Dir mal einen Vergleich zu geben: ich habe derzeit eine 10.000 l/h-Pumpe an meinem Teich mit "50%" (das ist eine dreistufig regelbare) laufen. Ich schätze einen Durchfluß von 6-7000 l/h. Das erreiche ich, indem ich nur wenige Meter mit 63 mm Innendurchmesser im Filterkeller habe (zwei Leitungen parallel) und mein Filter sich auf Höhe des Teichniveaus befindet. Der Rest der Verrohrung ist auf 90 oder 100 mm Innendurchmesser ausgelegt, anderenfalls wird der Durchfluß gebremst (und wandele ich Pumpenstrom in Wärme um, statt in Durchfluß).
Bei Deinem Filter hast Du in der Leistung (von der "Leerlaufleistung" 8000 l/h werden vielleicht ±2000 l/h übrig bleiben) die größten Reserven. Entweder Du klemmst eine kleinere Pumpe an, und sparst Strom (ohne nennenswerten Verlust in der Filterleistung), oder Du "pimpst" Zuleitungen/Ableitung und Filter. Wie verlaufen die Leitungen im Teich?


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (17. Juni 2020)

Also ich habe folgende Pflanzen im Teich: Rohrschilf klein und groß ( ich glaube es heißt auch __ Rohrkolben), Seerose , __ Sumpfdotterblume, rauhes __ Hornkraut...ich habe wie du eine flachwasserzone am Teichrand da habe ich die Pflanzen mit Kieselsteinen in so Pflanzkörbe und die dann auch mit Steinen zusammengestellt das gibt besseren Halt. Vielleicht holft dir das weiter . Grüße


----------



## Ralle83 (17. Juni 2020)

Ja gut dann lass ich die drin seh die ja im moment eh nicht.. 
 Deswegen kann ich da auch grade nicht rein. 

Die Pumpe war halt mit bei genau so wie ein Skimmer denn ich mir an der Pumpe anschließen kann... 

Der auslass geht ein paar 20-30 cm zum Bachlauf. 

Der Einlass ist länger 6 Meter ca. 
Der läuft unter dem Bachlauf her... 

Wie soll ich denn denn Filter pimpen?? 

Wie gesagt ich kann mir Freitag meine Pflanzen abholen???


----------



## Ralle83 (17. Juni 2020)

Also mein Schlauch Durchmesser innen ist 25mm so wie ein und Ausgang...


----------



## Ralle83 (18. Juni 2020)

Moin Leute.

Kann ich eigentlich auch aquarium Kies nehem bei denn Pflanzen als Schutz für die Erde oben drauf??

Und kann ich da auch ganz normale Erde für nehm?? Weil die bei natura garden meinten das???


----------



## firefoxx123 (18. Juni 2020)

Hi, wenn ich Pflanzen in meinen Teich setzte, entferne ich nahezu alles von der Erde. Die Wurzeln setzte ich in Sand, den ich zuvor mit der Hand zur Kugel geformt habe. Dann schwemmt der Sand nicht gleich so auf. Darauf kommt ein wenig Kies. Die Pflanzen wachsen sehr gut bei mir. Nimm auf keinen Fall Erde, dann fügtst du ja wieder Nahrstoffe hinzu. 
Aquarium Kies ist zwar recht feinkörnig, ich da sehe ich kein Problem. Ich nehme gern grössere Steine (8-32mm), die sind schwerer.


----------



## Ralle83 (18. Juni 2020)

Also ich hab jetzt etwas Erde mit Teich Erde gemischt und vorher feinen Flies rein gemacht. 

Ich finde das mit dem Aquariumkies sieht etwas besser aus also nur so ein paar grösser Steine. 

Mittlerweile stört mich das wasser nicht mehr und so sehn die __ Reiher die Fische auch nicht ganz so schnell von oben

Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Pflanzen heissen und auf welche Position die müssen.


----------



## Haggard (18. Juni 2020)

Ich werde meine Pflanzen direkt in Kies setzen. Nur Seerosen bekommen noch spezielles Substrat, welches dann mit Kies abgedeckt wird.


----------



## Ralle83 (18. Juni 2020)

Geht das auch?? Einfsch so in Kies aber mit korb oder einfsch so?


----------



## Marion412 (18. Juni 2020)

Ich wasche die Erde ab und setze sie direkt so ins Substrat.


----------



## Ralle83 (18. Juni 2020)

OK hast du die Seerosen auch nur so auf denn Wasser liegen ohne irgendwas


----------



## HagenHart (18. Juni 2020)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Zb seerosen müssen die in einem korb oder kann ich die auch auf die Oberfläche drauf legen???


Habe viele Pflanzen bei Naturagart gekauft, auch Seerosen. Naturagart beschreibt genau, wie sie gepflanzt und gedüngt werden sollen. Seerosen in Korb mit Lehmboden unten und Sand oben, Düngetabletten in den Lehmboden und den Wurzelstock der Seerosen in den Lehm eingraben. Bei mir hat es lang (3 Wochen) gedauert bis die ersten neuen Blätter kamen, und erst bei warmen Wetter werden die Blätter etwas grüner. Nur eine von 4 __ Teichrosen hat  schon eine Blütenknospe angesetzt.


----------



## Ralle83 (18. Juni 2020)

Ich bekomm meine restlichen morgen erst von Naturagart kann ich dann erst abholen..

Ich hab 3 aus dem baumarkt gekauft und 4 von Aldi und muss sagen die von Aldi fangen jetzt schon an zu blühen bzw eine davon ist das zweite mal schon an blühen.

Und die aus dem baumarkt da tut sich noch nichts die hab ich jetzt erst mal in einen Topf gepflanzt ohne Dünger da ich die andern ja schon gedüngt habe geh ich davon aus das dass Wasser noch genug Dünger hat..

Mal sehn ob da auch was mit Seerisen drin steht weil bei Packung aus dem baumarkt steht nur ein Bild drauf so deute ich das rise aufs Wasser Wurzeln gehn nach unten.. Eine hab ich jetzt noch auf dem Wasser liegen mal sehn was draus wird


----------



## Marion412 (18. Juni 2020)

Ich habe meine so eingepflanzt, direkt ins Substrat, also Sand. Sind letztes im Oktober gepflanzt und 1 hat jetzt schon die 4 Blüte.
Habe am Wochenende noch eine geholt, die steht jetzt im Topf bei ca 30 cm , die Blätter knapp unter Wasser und wenn die Blätter oben sind geht es wieder ein Stück tiefer , bis sie dann bei ca. 60 cm ist. Dort soll sie auch dann bleiben .
Das man Seerosen nur so aufs Wasser legt, habe ich noch nie gehört.


----------



## Ralle83 (19. Juni 2020)

Deswegen frag ich ja hier ich hab noch nie Seerosen gehabt.. 

Die vom Aldi habe ich grade mal ein paar Wochen und die blühen jetzt schon... 

Dann werde ich die ein oder Andre mal etwas tiefer setzten aber auf 60cm komm ich nicht. 


maximal 30 bzw halt dann ganz auf dem grund 1 Meter tief. 


und da kann mir denken das sie das bis nach oben nicht schaffen werden..


----------



## Pysur (19. Juni 2020)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Pflanzen heissen und auf welche Position die müssen.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 217165



Die Pflanze im pinken Kreis sieht mir nach Sumpf-__ Schwertlilie aus - zumindest könnten die Blätter da passen, die Pflanze in Orange könnte ein herzblättriges __ Hechtkraut sein - das haben wir auch im Teich. Ist halt nicht so einfach wenn noch keine Blüte da ist.


----------



## Ralle83 (19. Juni 2020)

Aso OK ja kommt Nach der zeit sind die denn richtig platziert oder müssten die auf die zweite Stufe??


----------



## Pysur (19. Juni 2020)

Das __ Hechtkraut und die Sumpf-__ Schwertlilien stehen bei uns auf ca -10cm bis -30cm. Im Onlinehandel ist beim Hechtkraut sogar bis -60cm angegeben.


----------



## Plätscher (19. Juni 2020)

Moin,
deine Seerosen aus dem Baumarkt und Aldi sind mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Wuchermonster also auf jedenfall einsperren. Dafür brauchst du die teuren Seerosenkörbe nicht, es funktioniert mit Mörtelwannen sogar besser. 
Die Wannen nur zu 1/3 mit Substrat füllen dann kann die Seerose nicht so leicht abhauen. Als Substrat benutze ich groben Sand und mische ihn mit Katzenstreu Achtung! auf den Tüten muss stehen "zur Bodenverbesserung geeignet" dann ist es nämlich nix anderes wie Lehm. Hat auch den Vorteil das es idR das preiswerteste ist.


----------



## Deuned (19. Juni 2020)

Die Pflanze im orangenen Kreis ist eindeutig __ Hechtkraut.
Hab noch ein wenig Geduld,dann werden sich sicher auch bei deinen Pflanzen die blauen Blüten hervorschieben und dich erfreuen


----------



## Ralle83 (19. Juni 2020)

Was brauch ich denn für ein Substrat??

Oder kann ich da jedes Substrat nehmen welches auch für Andre Pflanzen ist wie fürs Haus zb.... 



Hab bis jetzt immer Teich Erde genommen..

Ich hab die ganz Normlen Pflanzekörbe die kosten bei uns zwischen 1 Euro bis maxi mal 3 Euro die grossen.. Das finde ich nicht teuer..

Und sehen besser aus als so ein speissfass..


----------



## Marion412 (19. Juni 2020)

Plätscher schrieb:


> Die Wannen nur zu 1/3 mit Substrat füllen dann kann die Seerose nicht so leicht abhauen. Als Substrat benutze ich groben Sand und mische ihn mit Katzenstreu Achtung! auf den Tüten muss stehen "zur Bodenverbesserung geeignet" dann ist es nämlich nix anderes wie Lehm. Hat auch den Vorteil das es idR das preiswerteste ist.


----------



## Ralle83 (19. Juni 2020)

Achso Katzenstreu ja hab ich es verstanden
 

Diese nehm ich immer und kosten wie gesagt zwischen 1 und 2 Euro hab grade noch mal geschaut.. 

Gibt es auch Lehm oder sowas in der wie Lehm zu kaufen


----------



## Pysur (19. Juni 2020)

Ich glaube gar nicht, dass deine Seerosen einen riesen Anspruch an das Substrat haben, in dem sie wachsen sollen. Die Teicherde die du hast, kannst du bestimmt auch verwenden. Wir haben am Teichgrund Sand, unsere Seerosen haben wir wurzelnackt an Steine gebunden und ab ins Wasser - sie wuchern im Sand wie die Pest. Natürlich ist es viel leichter, wenn man sie in Töpfe setzt und dann wuchern sie bestimmt nicht so schnell alles zu und du wirst sie viel einfacher zum Teilen wieder aus dem Teich bekommen - wir müssen dafür dann wohl irgendwann mal ein bisschen im Teich herum tauchen..  darauf freue ich mich dann schon, denn das wird die Aufgabe meines Mannes sein...


----------



## Ralle83 (19. Juni 2020)

Lach ja das denke ich mir das du darn spass hast wenn du da nicht rein musst..


So hab heute meine Pflanzen geholt was soll ich sagen soviel Pflanzen bekomme da Weiss ich gar nicht wo hin damit soviel platz hab ich nicht.

15 flanzen bestellt und 30 bekommen

Bin ja mal gespannt wie die sich machen... 

8 hab ich noch über Weiss überhaupt nicht mehr wo hin kann sie ja nicht alle dicht nebeneinander stellen oder??

Die müssen doch 30 cm aus einander stehn oder war das nur bei Seerosen???


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Juni 2020)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Pflanzen heissen und auf welche Position die müssen.


Orange __ Hechtkraut. Steht passend.
Rot, möglicherweise __ Iris.....kann höher.
Letzte Bild ist Papyros...nicht winterhart. Möglicherweisei in einer Schüssel im Haus überwintern.


----------



## Ralle83 (20. Juni 2020)

OK gut aber ich hatte letztes Jahr auch alle draussen gehabt im Teich. Ist nichts passiert.

      
So hab ich die jetzt alle hin gestellt jetzt hab ich noch 10 stück über

Da sie mehr geben haben haben als ich bestellt habe.


----------



## Turbo (20. Juni 2020)

Bei zu vielen Pflanzen kannst du später immer noch ausdünnen und selektionieren. Die 10 Stück bringst du da noch locker rein.  Ich hät das meiste vermutlich ohne Pflanzkorb gepflanzt. Aber der Pflanze ist das eigentlich egal ob mit oder ohne Korb.


----------



## Ralle83 (20. Juni 2020)

Wie ohne Korb??

ich hab da nur  Kies drin Im Teich..

Oder meinst einfsch nur im denn Kies rein stecken aber da gehn die noch immer raus.

Kann ich mir vorstellen

Also kann ich dir andern auch noch getrost irgend wo hin packen???


----------



## Turbo (20. Juni 2020)

Ist schon gut so. Zu viel am Teich machen aufs Mal ist auch nicht ideal. 
Bei mir sind nur die Seerosen im Korb. Macht den jährlichen Rückschnitt der Wurzeln einfacher. 
Mache es, wie es für dich passt.


----------



## Ralle83 (20. Juni 2020)

Das war jetzt nicht böse gemeint.. 

Ich hab jetzt noch ein paar so in denn Kies gemacht.sieht auch gut aus.. 3 habe ich noch.. 



 und 2 Seerosen einfach mal an einen Stein gebunden und ins Wasser gelegt mal sehen was bei rum kommt..... 

Eine davon liegt zwar auf dem grund hab die Platte woll verfehlt aber nun egal wird auch wieder hoch kommen...


----------



## Ralle83 (23. Juni 2020)

Hallo Leute alle Pflanzen sind unter gebracht.... 

Und so langsam aber sicher wird der Teich auch klar zu mindest wenn die Sonne drauf scheint... 

Mal was andres irgendwie fehlen mir mittlerweile 3 Fische ich finde die nicht Mehr wieder... 

Was machst ihr gegen reier oder Katzen??


----------



## Turbo (23. Juni 2020)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Was machst ihr gegen reier oder Katzen??



Ein ausgewachsener __ Waller löst Probleme mit diesen Schädlingen. 

Ups..  Sorry,  konnte mich nicht zurückhalten.  Duck und weg.


----------



## Ralle83 (27. Juni 2020)

Ja gut OK aber war doch kein reier oder Katze. 

Hatte erst eine Klappe  von der Pumpe verlegt die ich dran manchen muss wenn der sikmmer ab ist und da ich da nur ein Schlauch dran hatte und die Pumpe ordentlich Saug sind die leider dadurch gerauscht ..

Hab es zufällig gesehn wo ich die Pumpe sauber gemacht habe gestern weil das Wasser im Filter echt sehr dreckig war. 

Jetzt kommt auch sehr klares wasser aus dem Filter. Und der Teich wird von Tag zu Tag klarer .

Danke euch für die Hilfe


----------



## Ralle83 (27. Juni 2020)

Moin
Hab da mal. Eine kurze Frage habe grade diesen Fisch zufällig gefunden im Teich kann das ein __ shubunkin sein??

Aber halt keine Eier


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Juni 2020)

Bei mir wäre es eine Goldelrizze
Gibt immer mal Goldfische und auch __ Shubunkin welche von anfang an durchgefärbt sind....könnte also sein.


----------



## Ralle83 (28. Juni 2020)

Cool dann muss ich mal morgen schauen ob ich noch mehr finde..


----------



## Ralle83 (28. Juni 2020)

Wie lange dauert das eigentlich bis er so 4 cm groß ist? Bis ich ihn zurück in den Teich setzen kann


----------



## Ralle83 (28. Juni 2020)

So grade noch mal 4 kleine raus geholt... 

Dabei ist mir auf gefallen das der im Kreis 2/3 Andre ständig am jagen ist und unter dem Bauch schwimmt.. Also dürfte der rein theoretisch ein Männchen sein oder?
  

Wie lange dauert das wohl bis die Damen dann die Eier ablegt oder ist das unterschiedlich??

Darf ich hier die fragen überhaupt stellen oder soll muss ich einen neuen thead auch machen??


----------



## Pysur (29. Juni 2020)

Also bei uns spielt sich das innerhalb eines Tages ab. Die Dämlickeiten werden wie wild durch den Teich gejagt und zwischen den Pflanzen am Ufer ist die Hölle los - am nächsten Tag schwimmen alle wieder als wäre nichts gewesen. Einige unserer Goldfische lassen dabei allerdings ganz schön Schuppen


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Juni 2020)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert das eigentlich bis er so 4 cm groß ist?


Kommt auf Wassertemperatur, Futter und Qualität an.....


----------



## Ralle83 (30. Juni 2020)

OK bei mir ist auch grade ruhig aber ab bis jetzt noch keine Eier gesehen nur 6 kleine goldis. Hab ich Rauch geholt. 

Die sind jetzt im Aquarium bei 22 bis 24 Grad fressen wollen die nicht hab da baby Futter für gubbis aber das rühren die nicht an..


----------



## Ralle83 (9. Juli 2020)

Ist das richtig das die baby goldi 1 Jahr brauchen bis 4 cm gross sind??


----------



## Pysur (10. Juli 2020)

Das kommt bestimmt auch aufs Futterangebot an. Wir haben momentan alle Größen im Teich von ein paar mm bis 3 cm und die sind alle von diesem Jahr.
Ich habe einfach Flockenfutter mit einem Multischneider klein gehechselt, die Babyfische fressen es und was übrig ist sammeln die großem Goldis auf.

Wie geht es deinen Minnis im Aquarium?


----------



## Ralle83 (10. Juli 2020)

Denn gehts soweit gut ich gib denn immer was von denn gubbis das baby Futter das ist so fein ich mach das mit denn fingern noch kleiner dann fressen die das auch


----------

